# 2012 rs???



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a 2012 RS? Not sure if I should buy the 2011, the specs. are kinda week. 
Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Capt.Canuck (Jul 28, 2011)

kananaskis said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 2012 RS? Not sure if I should buy the 2011, the specs. are kinda week.
> Thoughts?
> Thanks!


What are you referring to specifically?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

By "week" (sic) you mean lower end components? You can have entry level prices with premium components. If that's what you're looking for, get an R3 or R5 and pay more money. Simple as that.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Just wondering what the color is going to be, what wheels, Rival cranks and brakes or FSA again and price. Will they have a frame only option this year?


----------



## AML225 (Jul 12, 2011)

In my opinion the best RS bargain is the 2010 Ultegra RS, I got a brand new FULL Ultegra 2010 RS for $2600 a few weeks ago. This is the red/white paint scheme just like the 2011s too. I absolutely love this bike!!!


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Ya the 2010 is the best RS on the road.


----------



## emt8q5 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen rumors on Cervelo forum and on Weight Weenies that RS will be discontinued for 2012.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

I too purchased the 2010 RS - The 2011 Rival/FSA stuff just wasnt cutting it for me. THe LBS I purchased the bike from mentioned that the RS is set to be back around $4,000 for 2012 -- if there is a 2012 model. My theory is they will go back to their "full component line" whether it be a Ultegra/Force/UltegraDi2 who knows...

I agree I couldnt be happier with the 2010 as it comes with full Ultegra and some pretty good Fulcrum Racing 7's

For those that own a 2010 or any RS, what changes have you made? Thanks!


----------



## Capt.Canuck (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought the 2011 RS Rival was a hell of a good deal (particularly as I got 20%+ off MSRP in July), and Rival is shifting smoothly and beautifully for me.

I applied the savings towards a set of Campagnolo Shamal Ultras, and a bunch of other stuff (accessories shopping really adds up!). One thing of note I just did swap out was the 3T Dorico seatpost as the clamp wasn't up to snuff, and I'll be replacing it with a Fizik Cyrano Carbon next week.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

I've asked two different shops in the Philly area. Both said that there will be a 2012 RS, but they didn't know about the components. One said he had just met with the local rep to go over prelim orders for the models.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't chafed much on my 2010. A Selle saddle, and some GP4000s and that's about it. I've got about 4000 miles on it and no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

let me retract me previous post.

Talked to one LBS today and he confirms that the RS is out for 2012 and that they are reducing the group options for the R3 and adding them to the R5. also they are pushing the S5, too.


----------

